# Lexiphile What's in a word.



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I came across a little poem this morning in the local newspaper that I thought might lend a grin to others.

----------------------

So how about a little word play in our poetry: enjoy this little ditty from M.Karen McLaughlin.

I have been in many places, but I've never been in Cahoots.
Apparently, you can't go alone. You have to be in Cahoots with someone.

I've also never been in Cognito. I hear no one recognizes you there.

I have, however, been in Sane. They don't have an airport; you have to be driven there. I have made several trips there, thanks to my friends, family and work.

I would like to go to Conclusions, but you have to jump, and I'm not too much on physical activity anymore.

I have also been in Doubt. That is a sad place to go, and I try not to visit there too often.

I've been in Flexible, but only when it was very important to stand firm.

Sometimes I'm in Capable, and I go there more often as I'm getting older.

One of my favorite places to be is in Suspense! It really gets the adrenalin flowing and pumps up the old heart! At my age I need all the stimuli I can get!

And, sometimes I think I am in Vincible but life shows me I am not!

I have been in Deeps**t many times; the older I get, the easier it is to get there.

-----

I hope I was not in Sufferable, in Appropriate, or in Correct by posting this to the group.

Ralph


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks, it was a good read!

In Fact, it put a smile on my face.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Seen Lexiphile and thought maybe we had a sci fi fan hiding in our group. Lexx was alright and had a ton of guest appearance by actors like Tim Curry and Rutger Hauer, not as good as Farscape but okay. Nice ditty though.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

That last line seems to sum things up (at least in my life)! Thanks for posting


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Seen Lexiphile and thought maybe we had a sci fi fan hiding in our group. Lexx was alright and had a ton of guest appearance by actors like Tim Curry and Rutger Hauer, not as good as Farscape but okay. Nice ditty though.


I do happen to be a sci-fi fan. i have almost every issue of Analog magazine going back about 30 years.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> I do happen to be a sci-fi fan. i have almost every issue of Analog magazine going back about 30 years.
> 
> Ralph


Cool beans. I have in the house the complete works of Arthur C. Clarke, Larry Niven, Isaac Asimov, Anne McCaffery and Ray Bradbury. Also have some Brian Lumley, Ray Bradbury, H.G. Wells and like the work of John Twelve Hawk.


----------

